# MS&W



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, everyone I'm bringing this topic back up again! Anyone interested in exploring the idea of either a retreat or just sharing rooms?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese what are the dates? You know if my son gets a job with the airlines I'll be doing a lot more traveling :baby04: He has to turn 18 first and graduate from HS so it may be several months before I know.

In my heart, I'm there with you!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

What is MS&W?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg get ready for the dope slap..........










Maryland Sheep and Wool (one of the biggest wool festivals in the country)

If I'm wrong I get the dope slap and will hide under a rock for a week


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

LOL! Maryland Sheep & Wool is the first week of May. There are classes starting Tues or Wed I think and then running thru the weekend. http://www.sheepandwool.org/


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll be there.


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Maryland Sheep and Wool (one of the biggest wool festivals in the country)


Ahem... it's the largest. ;-)


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

First week of May, huh? That lets me out. That's finals week. 

Tell 'em to change it to the second week of May so I can come, too! 

Meg


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Meg, the main show is the weekend - Fri-Sun, won't your finals be done by then?

Mindy lives nearby so she doesn't have to worry about sleeping quarters,but isn't there anyone else here that would like to go and share a place? Bob is insisting that I finally get there this year - would love to share both the experiences and...the expense -hehe.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Hmmmm....Actually, I looked at my schedule for finals, and my last one is on Thursday. But, I still have grades to calculate and post, for 200 students. If I busted my butt, I could get them all done on Friday, and spend Saturday driving, and then be there for Sunday. Oh, poo.

You know, when I started writing that, it was sounding do-able. By the time I got all the details sorted out, it wasn't.

Guess I'll have to stick with the fiber festival near here in April. It's less than an hour from me. Hey Liese..it's April 19th, from 10 am to 5 pm. It's only the second year for it. Why don't you consider coming to spend the weekend, and check it out with me??? 

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg couldn't you bring the stuff to be graded and them post them via a laptop computer?

Just trying to help


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Meg couldn't you bring the stuff to be graded and them post them via a laptop computer?
> 
> Just trying to help



I think I need to see what the last day is to post grades. I never know when that is, as I always try to get them out ASAP, but just this once........

Meg


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay, I'm getting intrigued by possibilities here. 

I give my last two finals on Thursday. I can have all my other grades in already, if I work hard, and have all these ready to average. If I break my rule, and make the test a scantron/bubble test, so it's machine graded, then I can get them all done really fast. (I consider that cheating, so I'm being bad even thinking about doing such a short-cut) Grades have to be posted by noon Monday.

It's possible. 

Liese, here's the real draw. I looked up the MS&W location. It's about 45 minutes from my daughter's house. So, depending on her three roommate's schedules, we could actually have a free place to stay.....

Seriously tempting.

So, I'm going to call Amy this week and see what she thinks. I'm not calling her today, because she has company and they are working on their grant website. But during the week I'll call her and see what she says about available sleeping space. 

And I'll steel myself to give a final that has no discussion questions on it. errrgg................

Meg


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Ohhhh! This is getting very exciting! What if you came up Thurs. evening, you and the Chemist could grade the discussion questions, if everything is ready we can email the results or you could finish grading whilst I drive on Fri. - I think it'll take us about 4+ hr. 

Susan, we are only an hour+ away from Raleigh-Durham - couldn't you stow away on a flight here on that Thurs.? I'd come to pick you up.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Coming up Thursday night may be pushing it for me. First exam is at 8 (Which means getting up at 5:30 at the latest) and second one is over at 4:00 pm. But! That does mean that I have several hours to work on getting the grades done for the first one. With no discussion questions, I could have that entire class done before I give the next test. If I grade that one Thursday night, I could get everything possted by late Thursday. 

I might be better off meeting you in Raleigh at the airport. We could leave a vehicle in long-term parking and take whichever is best suited for stashing. 

And I'll check with Amy on three of us, so Susan will be covered if we are!

With fiber at stake, I've thinking all day about how to get around the discussion question thing. I'm thinking about making that section a bit harder, and giving it as a take-home the week before. It'll make them study, having to look all that stuff up, so they'll do better over-all on their final if I do that....and I won't feel guilty!

If you were a student, what would you think if your final exam got subdivided, and part was take-home?

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese I would love that more than anything. If DS gets the job maybe I can do it. Don't hold your breath though.

One of these years Ill make it to MS&W. I'd also dearly love to go to the Black Sheep gathering out west.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Meg Z said:


> If you were a student, what would you think if your final exam got subdivided, and part was take-home?
> 
> Meg


I would think it was a fantastic chance to get a much better grade! You could also make the earlier tests tougher than nails so you don't feel you're letting them off the hook! I can only imagine the groans when you explain that idea to them - "listen up students, these tests are going to be very tough but your final will be a simple multiple choice if you live to take it!" hehe. 

Well, we have some time to work things out and for Susan to figure out how she's going to get on de plane!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg when was a student, not that long ago (I was a non-trad) The take home exams were no easier that the in class exams. Either way you had to have done your homework. So I would say whatever makes it easier for you to attend the MS&W should be what you should do.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm thinking I can work this all out. I'll get ahold of Amy this week and see if she can scrape up some extra floor or something. I have air mattresses and sleeping bags if needed!

Meg


----------



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

Would people be interested in meeting @ MSW? I will be there 1 (& maybe 2) days. It would be great to put faces to names. 

Kelly


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Meg Z said:


> Guess I'll have to stick with the fiber festival near here in April. It's less than an hour from me. Hey Liese..it's April 19th, from 10 am to 5 pm. It's only the second year for it. Meg


Butting in here, Meg......can you give me any details on this festival? City, state, contact info - like a website or email? I keep a list of festivals for NARBC and don't have this one listed for NC.

Lisa 
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Somerhill said:


> Butting in here, Meg......can you give me any details on this festival? City, state, contact info - like a website or email? I keep a list of festivals for NARBC and don't have this one listed for NC.
> 
> Lisa
> www.somerhillfarm.com



And I just happen to have a flyer on my desk!! I'm posting it all here, except Caroyn's phone number, since it's all on the flyers that are being circulated. Maybe someone else can join me!



Saturday, April 19, 2008
10am-5pm

Location: The Averasboro Battlefield Museum
NC HWY 82 South of Dunn and Erwin. Exit 71 Interstate 95; approx. 4.5 miles.

Contact information: Caroyln Beasley at [email protected] FIBER FESTIVAL in subject line, please.

For updates go to www.averasboro.com

The Averasboro Battlefield Museum phone number is 910-891-5019


If you contact Carolyn, you can tell her that you got the information from me. Meg is my name, and Z is my surname initial, so she should recognize that. If not, tell her I'm the one who has Socrates. 

Thanks Lisa!

Meg


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

kellyprzy said:


> Would people be interested in meeting @ MSW? I will be there 1 (& maybe 2) days. It would be great to put faces to names.
> 
> Kelly


Wouldn't that be great! For those who have been before is there a good central meeting place?


----------



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

We could meet at the main gate or in front of the main exhibition hall which is the largest building on the fair grounds (beyond all the barns). There is a gazillion people there, mostly women (as my DH puts it- "it's a very estrogen-rich festival"), we might need to hold up a sign like chauffeurs do at the airport to identify ourselves!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

kellyprzy. There is a gazillion people there said:


> :rotfl:


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Having a particular time and a sign would work great. Perhaps in the afternoon when we're all whipped and need a cuppa?


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

This sounds like amazing fun! Just signs with HT on them would work! That way they'd be small enough to fit in a bag, to be later pulled out and held up.

Hmmmm.....Maybe I'll just make a T-shirt with HT on it! 

I'm calling Amy this evening about a stretch of floor or sofa. How many am I checking for here?

Meg


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Me! As if you didn't know but I thought to make it official


----------

